# Post Live365 streaming of horror soundtracks?



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I tracked down Musique Macabre just now, it's nice. I've been listening to Halloween playlists on 8tracks to get my fix lately because Halloween Radio doesn't play well on my phone (that, and they play the worm song - I _hate_ the worm song).

I remember the Return of the Living Dead soundtrack really fondly - my best friend and I had the cassette, we'd listen to it on road trips. I haven't heard any of those songs in _years_.


----------



## Elvis Is a Zombie (Jul 26, 2016)

GKL - Found this on YouTube for you, hope it helps 

Return of the living dead - Soundtrack (Expanded)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPbuWn_rC0Y


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Ooh, listening now. Thanks!


----------



## Ben Tramer (Sep 2, 2016)

One of my favorite old Live365 Halloween stations has apparently resurrected as a Shoutcast station. I can't vouch for the new version as I just found it, but here's a link:

You have to go to Shoutcast and search for KDOA


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Ben,

I wanted to say that I am running a pop-up Halloween radio station www.fotwradio.com that will start up on Monday OCTOBER 24, and run for a full-week, until Halloween night.

The music will be a mixture of horror soundtracks (including both Night of the Creeps and Return of the Living Dead which I both have), as well as all the usual Halloween 'spooky' classics, and new music from the 'synthwave' and 'hauntology' genres.

I am broadcasting from Sydney, Australia, so it will be a little bit out of sync with the timezones of North American/European listeners, however, I will try and repeat a lot of our interesting features. On Halloween night there will be a live broadcast with an original horror audio story called GPS, about three young guys who get led astray by a faulty GPS.

This is our third year putting it on, but our first year running for a week, and as an 'official' station.

This is our creepy promo video:






And you can find more info here: http://bit.ly/2do9faf

You are all invited, so please feel free to send in song-requests and shout outs, as well as share the video and info!

Iain
Sydney, Australia


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can someone post the link for Musique Macabre? I loved that station on Live365, and I haven't had any luck finding it on any other players....


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

They're also on Facebook, but here is their web address: http://www.musiquemacabre.com/


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Goth Kitty Lady! When I opened up the site on my phone and hit the listen link (or player button), it opened up a player I had on my phone already!


----------



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi guys, the Halloween Listening Party is up and live now! Send me any requests or shout-outs - and feel free to share with friends.
http://www.fotwradio.com


----------



## Ben Tramer (Sep 2, 2016)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Can someone post the link for Musique Macabre? I loved that station on Live365, and I haven't had any luck finding it on any other players....


http://www.musiquemacabre.com/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The season is over, but you should check out The Screamatorium on Spreaker Radio. It'll be archived for a while.


----------

